# Reusing biomedia



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

So I came across this is Rex Rigg's sit http://www.rexgrigg.com/Eheim Classic Canister instructions.htm

I must confess do not replace my biomedia every 3 months because I thought that the biomedia was more or less "permanent". I do rinse/swish it out in a collander every month when I do the canister manitenance.

Does anyone regularly replace their biomedia? I can see this getting pretty expensive as the Ehiem Substrat Pro list for $90 for 5 L at Petsmart.com


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

It looks like thier reason for replacing the media is that the glass bead pores fill up. If that is so then it might make sense to replace it. The other bio medias on the market do not need that. The next time the Eheim manufacturer reps are around I will have to ask about it. Me, personally, if I had the glass bead media, would watch my water conditions and make my decision based on that. There are too many other media choices that do not need to be replaced. I will chose to put other medias into the canister based on what my tank needs, not what the manufacture says to put into it.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Havent replaced any bio media in yeas and dont plant to untill it is no longer functioning efficiently (never). They say to replace it to make more sales, it isnt necessary for quite a long time.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Karebear said:


> It looks like thier reason for replacing the media is that the glass bead pores fill up. If that is so then it might make sense to replace it. The other bio medias on the market do not need that. The next time the Eheim manufacturer reps are around I will have to ask about it. Me, personally, if I had the glass bead media, would watch my water conditions and make my decision based on that. There are too many other media choices that do not need to be replaced. I will chose to put other medias into the canister based on what my tank needs, not what the manufacture says to put into it.


So what happens if the pores on the glass beads fill up?


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

I keep mines because theres still bacteria on it. I might bleach half of the media once in a while, but I still keep them.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I found the manual for my 2234 and there it is - the recommendation that the Substrat Pro be replaced every 3-6 months. 

It seems that if the pores get clogged there is decreased flow thru the media. The pores also increased the effective surface area of the beads (like pleats in your cars air filter) - so my guess is if the pores are clogged there is less effective filtering area for the good bacteria to hang out. 

Ehiem recommends that you throw away 2/3rds of the old media and save 1/3rd to recolonize the new biomedia.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

There is no need to replace. If you need to clean it, get a bucket of tank water and agitate.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I could see it 'maybe' from a flow standpoint depending upon one's setup and mainteanance schedule, but not from a bio filter one. Most planted tanks once they mature have most of the biological filtration in the tank not in the filter. The filter is simply a flow device. I really doubt if you tank will 'cycle again' if the bio filtration (in the filtere) gets reduced. I think that's more likely a fish only setup with alot of waste in the water. Most planted tanks aren't setup that way. 

That being said I have had setups for years where I never changed out the media. Replacing media, feeding fish is kinda like doing the laundry. If the manufacturer recommends a cup of detergent, usually a 1/4 to 1/2 will do fine.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Oct 22, 2007)

houseofcards said:


> I could see it 'maybe' from a flow standpoint depending upon one's setup and mainteanance schedule, but not from a bio filter one. Most planted tanks once they mature have most of the biological filtration in the tank not in the filter. The filter is simply a flow device. I really doubt if you tank will 'cycle again' if the bio filtration (in the filtere) gets reduced. I think that's more likely a fish only setup with alot of waste in the water. Most planted tanks aren't setup that way.
> 
> That being said I have had setups for years where I never changed out the media. Replacing media, feeding fish is kinda like doing the laundry. If the manufacturer recommends a cup of detergent, usually a 1/4 to 1/2 will do fine.


I totally agree. Not only is there more surface area in a well planted tank (bacteria on leaves) the plants themselves consume nitrates and ammonia as their nitrogen source. The biological filter in the canister in my tank has always been more of a supplementary(actually more of a back up) than a primary filter. I have not changed my bio-media in 4 years and have never had problems. In fact (as is common in many well planted tanks) my plants demand more nitrogen than results from the fish/waste/food so like many people I have to add nitrate to the water.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Bunbuku said:


> I found the manual for my 2234 and there it is - the recommendation that the Substrat Pro be replaced every 3-6 months.
> 
> It seems that if the pores get clogged there is decreased flow thru the media. The pores also increased the effective surface area of the beads (like pleats in your cars air filter) - so my guess is if the pores are clogged there is less effective filtering area for the good bacteria to hang out.
> 
> Ehiem recommends that you throw away 2/3rds of the old media and save 1/3rd to recolonize the new biomedia.


Thanks. I was looking for this info. I just replaced mine the other day after 9 months.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Bunbuku said:


> So I came across this is Rex Rigg's sit http://www.rexgrigg.com/Eheim Classic Canister instructions.htm
> 
> I must confess do not replace my biomedia every 3 months because I thought that the biomedia was more or less "permanent". I do rinse/swish it out in a collander every month when I do the canister manitenance.
> 
> Does anyone regularly replace their biomedia? I can see this getting pretty expensive as the Ehiem Substrat Pro list for $90 for 5 L at Petsmart.com


 $57.99 for 5L here: http://www.kensfish.com/eheimfiltermedia.html


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

houseofcards said:


> I could see it 'maybe' from a flow standpoint depending upon one's setup and mainteanance schedule, but not from a bio filter one. Most planted tanks once they mature have most of the biological filtration in the tank not in the filter. The filter is simply a flow device. I really doubt if you tank will 'cycle again' if the bio filtration (in the filtere) gets reduced. I think that's more likely a fish only setup with alot of waste in the water. Most planted tanks aren't setup that way.
> 
> That being said I have had setups for years where I never changed out the media. Replacing media, feeding fish is kinda like doing the laundry. If the manufacturer recommends a cup of detergent, usually a 1/4 to 1/2 will do fine.


Hi,

I did change all my mechanical and bio media the other day and I have an ammonia spike (0.15) in both tanks. Or maybe it's from the h2o2 treatment I am doing to get rid of bba. It happened to me before when I cleaned the filters and the bio media. The other day I just forgot to replaced only half of the Eheim Substrat Pro and now I have to deal with it for a few days.


----------

